# Toro, Ariens or Brute by Briggs & Stratton?



## MPX (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been trying to decide on a new snowblower and reading through the forum has been a big help. I've more or less narrowed it down to the Toro 826 OE, 724 OE, Ariens Compact 24. I'm also looking at a Brute 27" by Briggs & Stratton which would be $300 to $400 less than the others. I know Toro and Ariens would generally be recommended over Briggs & Stratton, but would it still be advisable to pay this much more over the Brute?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is like asking what is the best oil or which spark plug is best.
It's going to be ugly. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

If you have the money buy the Toro or Ariens. They are better built and with the same amount of care will likely last longer.

Here's where I start a fight going against conventional wisdom here on the forum. 

There is noting wrong with the Brute. It's a light duty machine that will get the job done but it's not as strong IMHO as the Toro or Ariens. I have a brute or two and they are basic homeowner units like an MTD. I've used my Troybilt (by MTD) hard for the last two years clearing 400' of gravel and it's held up well but it's no where near the quality or strength of my old Ariens or newer Toro.

If money is a concern buying the Brute isn't a bad idea. If it makes it 5-10 years and there isn't any reason it shouldn't maybe you'll be in a better position to get a better machine. If you take care of it there's no reason to think it wouldn't make it 10-20yrs as long as you don't run it into something or swallow an auger busting piece of ice. Can't say a Honda, Toro or Ariens would survive the same thing but it's more likely they might.
There are a ton of those lighter duty machines sold at big box stores, hardware, Sears, ... and they're out there every snowfall getting the job done.


----------



## MPX (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks Frog. I wasn't necessarily asking which was best. I'm just trying to determine if $300 to $400 seems like a reasonable price gap between these models. I can afford the extra cost and if the Brute isn't close to the same quality, then that is probably all I need to know. I need it for about a 6 or 7 car driveway.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In that case I'd go for the 826OE


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Normally I'm the tightwad and go for the lower end unless I get a nice used highr end machine equally priced. I agree with Frog if you are somewhat mechanically inclined and can take care of the lighter weight machine. If your not - then I would go with whichever other one fits your budget and needs. Where your at - you don't want to be let down on a big dumping. I'm betting there may not be parts handy around the corner - so that plays into it as well. Downtime = frozen down time! ;>P


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well mpx seems that no member on the board has a brute snowblower to say if its good or bad. I like toro's and ariens cause in the long run you can find parts to keep it going unlike some other brands


----------



## TATA455 (Jan 5, 2016)

The Briggs is basically the Simplicity with different paint. It has a Gear Drive instead of a Friction Wheel. It also has a power operated chute with is really convenient. It also has a Steel Chute as apposed to plastic of some kind. 

So there are a lot of differences in my opinion. 

I am trying to make a similar choice in the larger units. I think the Briggs is a more advanced design and don't seem to see a lot of complaints on here to raise an issue of reliability.


----------



## MPX (Jan 5, 2016)

As bad69cat mentioned, finding parts for the Brute could be a problem. I have a Toro dealer nearby, so that is definitely an advantage.


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a 826 OXE coming. Should be in this week or next. 

I wanted a Toro or and Ariens. Same as last time I bought one. Ariens ended up being out of my price range and I really like the Toro Quick Stick. It is the best chute control I have ever used (I haven't tried any of the electric ones). 

I was going for the 826 OE because of a deal Home Depot had. Missed out on that so I'm going to a dealer. They have the OXE $139 over the OE. Someone on here pointed out that it has a light an auto turn for that extra $139. In the end I decided to go that route.

With the Ariens I have read about many who love them say that you shouldn't go for the compact. Go Deluxe or higher. That just puts them way out of my budget. 

What features are most important to you?

James


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well mpx seems that no member on the board has a brute snowblower to say if its good or bad. I like toro's and ariens cause in the long run you can find parts to keep it going unlike some other brands



What ??? "_ I have a brute or two and they are basic homeowner units like most MTD."

_They aren't hard to get parts for once you find or have a parts breakdown. That said I agree with william that the factory support for parts on a Toro or Ariens is hard to beat. As is the factory support for manuals which seems to be nonexistent for Brute.

OR is there something that the Admins haven't told me yet ?? I guess it was nice knowing you guys


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Speaker #1: Huummmmm.....well, let's see......is it about rememberin' what I read.....or is it about rememberin' what I think I read?
Speaker #2: Golly.....maybe it depends on what you read. What did you read, anyway?
Speaker #3: What does "read" mean??? :icon_scratch:


----------

